# DIY Braided Fleece Tugs



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Very nice. Do you buy the fleece pre-cut in those dimensions or cut it up yourself?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I cut it myself.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## randomBvR (Dec 26, 2013)

Love it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Cady just dragged one through the house a bit ago...she likes them long enough to drag....
I keep them in all kinds of diameters....the thinner ones are great to tie to toys to drag about...
Some with loops in the end to teach the dogs to pull open doors...

Fleece is FUN!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Very nice. I like the colors.

I made one up recently from some scraps left over from making fleece backed baby quilts. The strips were about 2" wide and it came out a little too thin. I added a knot in the center and Gracie loves to tug with it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Very pretty colors - springy<:

One tip thingy that I found is a hit with my guys - I save squeakers from all the shredded toys... and will sew small ones into one of the strips of fleece before knot-braiding the strips. So far it's pretty much the only type of squeaky toy that doesn't die-on-arrival with my Jacks...


----------



## MaggieMoo (Apr 12, 2013)

I tried doing this with an old fleece blanket I cut into strips. My pup was able to get little pieces off to chew and swallow in just a few minutes. Do you think it was the quality of my fleece, the width of my strips (too wide?), or maybe I braided it too loosely? Ideas?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

MaggieMoo said:


> I tried doing this with an old fleece blanket I cut into strips. My pup was able to get little pieces off to chew and swallow in just a few minutes. Do you think it was the quality of my fleece, the width of my strips (too wide?), or maybe I braided it too loosely? Ideas?


Could be any of the things you mentioned. Before braiding I pulled hard on the fabric strips to make sure they were strong enough to hold up to some tugging. I also rolled each strip before braiding so I could get a tighter braid. I noticed that there's a difference in the amount of stretch in strips cut across or lengthwise of the fabric. Given the choice I think you'd want to cut them in the direction of less stretch.


----------



## MaggieMoo (Apr 12, 2013)

TheZ's said:


> Could be any of the things you mentioned. Before braiding I pulled hard on the fabric strips to make sure they were strong enough to hold up to some tugging. I also rolled each strip before braiding so I could get a tighter braid. I noticed that there's a difference in the amount of stretch in strips cut across or lengthwise of the fabric. Given the choice I think you'd want to cut them in the direction of less stretch.


Thanks! I'm so glad I saw this thread. I think it is worth trying it again, with better fleece, etc.


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

I make and sell the tugs for rescue. We do a round braid which is very tight and the dogs have a hard time pulling it apart. I also do some with a ball attached. These are very popular with agility competitors.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

aussieresc said:


> I make and sell the tugs for rescue. We do a round braid which is very tight and the dogs have a hard time pulling it apart. I also do some with a ball attached. These are very popular with agility competitors.


Round braid? Love to see a picture! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'd love a tutorial on a round braid. 

I made another one yesterday with 2 inch strips, 6 total:









I'm recuperating from surgery and can't do too much so I may experiment today with knots in the middle and perhaps a ball in the middle too.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Made a 2 ball tug today and it's a favorite!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I love your fleece tugs! Very pretty. I think I know what I'm going to be doing this weekend! Rindy and Finn love to play tug and these would be perfect.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Since I'm on exercise restriction due to surgery, I've got more free time to play around with the fleece. This is another design- it didn't turn out exactly the way I intended, but it was a hit with the pups. I have a better redesign in mind.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I make the fleece blankets. It's on sale a lot as well. Great idea. Thanks !! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gill03 (Oct 9, 2013)

We received one of these fleece pull toys in our puppy pack from the breeder (handmade from the breeders friend).

It was one of Shelby's favourite toys then and still is now (she's now 5 months old), its got a bit longer (stretched) but its one of the few toys that have so far, stood the test of time and shes extemely good at finding a weakness in her toys!

We love it!


----------



## loraliromance (May 7, 2014)

Thank you so much for the tip.


----------



## ShelbysMommy (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks so much Dallas Gold for sharing these with us. This might be my next craft!!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

I haven't had the time yet to try making these, but I have been watching your boys with them and enjoying that. Several months ago, I found a braided one in a Big Lots store. Except for the squeaky and the head on it, it has lasted longer than any soft toy. So I'll be giving these a try.

Those expressions on Yogi's face just make me laugh. He is so intense!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> Since I'm on exercise restriction due to surgery, I've got more free time to play around with the fleece. This is another design- it didn't turn out exactly the way I intended, but it was a hit with the pups. I have a better redesign in mind.


 This picture cracks me up. Yogi matched your dining room chairs and tables.
I really like those tugs. Unfortunately my craft skills are limited to that cheap sewing kit you get in hotels. 
I have to find someone in the area that makes those. Deaglan loves those types of toys.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Tennyson said:


> This picture cracks me up. Yogi matched your dining room chairs and tables.
> I really like those tugs. Unfortunately my craft skills are limited to that cheap sewing kit you get in hotels.
> I have to find someone in the area that makes those. Deaglan loves those types of toys.


That tug is still in operation! My guys are so hard on toys and I'm shocked!


----------

